# Pop's Bacon



## lovemesomeq (Feb 16, 2017)

After trying the canadian bacon I just had to cure some pork belly. I used once again Pop's brine and cured it for 10 days, the belly wasnt too thick so I think i'm ok there. I pulled the belly from the brine early because we have a cold front coming through tonite and otherwise it is hard to cold smoke in south florida.I sprinkled it with a little pepper , onion and garlic powder and a light coating of honey, putting in the fridge until midnight and then into the gosm with amzns filled w pit. choice. I'll see how it turns out tomorrow, i might end up hot smoking it afterwards, not sure..I will post more pics tomorrow morning.Thanks so much for looking













IMG_1417.JPG



__ lovemesomeq
__ Feb 16, 2017


















IMG_1418.JPG



__ lovemesomeq
__ Feb 16, 2017


















IMG_1433.JPG



__ lovemesomeq
__ Feb 16, 2017


















IMG_1434.JPG



__ lovemesomeq
__ Feb 16, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2017)

No need to hot smoke it. Your cure time is fine. 

If you feel the need to hit smoke only do one slab. That way you can compare which you like better.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2017)

I agree with Case, no need to hot smoke it.

Al


----------



## lovemesomeq (Feb 17, 2017)

well mixed results in this smoke, smell and flavor was great just a little disappointed with texture, i just tried a couple slices , given they were too thick but seemed bacon was little tough and chewy,,, going to place it in the  fridge for a couple days , then maybe do a hot smoke, and slice thinner, i wonder if this will have an affect on texture...













IMG_1436.JPG



__ lovemesomeq
__ Feb 17, 2017


















IMG_1437.JPG



__ lovemesomeq
__ Feb 17, 2017


















IMG_1438.JPG



__ lovemesomeq
__ Feb 17, 2017


----------

